# Sweet Potato Pie



## mmorsepfd (Jul 11, 2009)

A man called us because he had a sweet potato lodged in his rectum. He stated he was cooking naked, slipped on some olive oil and fell onto the potato. 

Before calling 911 he tried to "cut' the potatoe out by inserting a large chef's knife into the orafice, maybe trying to pierce the thing, maybe trying to make some fries, we will never know. He cut his anus to shreds.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 11, 2009)

It is amazing how many things can get lodged there due to falls.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 11, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> It is amazing how many things can get lodged there due to falls.




Yep we had a guy who had a 9" cucumber lodged up there, " he came home from shoping was hot so he laid his produce on the couch stripped naked and then accidentaly sat on it" he then tried to get it out with a fork and kinda hurt himself to which my partner told him he was "forked up".


----------



## Sasha (Jul 11, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Yep we had a guy who had a 9" cucumber lodged up there, " he came home from shoping was hot so he laid his produce on the couch stripped naked and then accidentaly sat on it" he then tried to get it out with a fork and kinda hurt himself to which my partner told him he was "forked up".



Funny how the cucumber was magically vertical as he sat, hm?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 11, 2009)

On the same topic, one only needs to go to glass@** dot com to see a serious anal injury.

While the video is disturbing, it is beneficial for us as EMS providers to be exposed to this sort of injury so that we may train and be prepared for treating it. There is some EMS benefit to watching it.

And then for laughs, youtube has videos of people watching that video and their reaction are priceless!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my god. Did he do that on purpose!? Is he okay!?! Holy crap... Honestly, I almost couldn't watch it.


----------



## Maya (Jul 11, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!  I'm so glad that freaked you out too!

I thought the reaction on here would be more like "just another day as an EMT.  dum de dum de dum..."


----------

